# updating pictures from my emersed crypt set up



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Actually I have 2 set up for emersed crypts. One outdoor, for easy sp and some anubias, and other one indoor for unussual sp.

We are having cold temperatures now, is winter of course. In the day ussualy it´s at 16ºC and 8ºC in the night, they are the extreme temperatures.

My cryptocorynes growing in outdoor set up are growing good. Only they have a low growth doe to the the low light in winter and the plastic sheet covering them (it´s a protection for the cold raining).

it look so










a top view










I keep warm into with a 50w aquarium heater under the gravel, and I distribute it with a little water pump around the set up.

Keeping a indoor set up is quite easy. An old tank, covered and lighting it lowly is enought.










Greets from Spain


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Looking Good, Xema

Do you have any photos showing the progress of the emersed setup of the unusual crypts? i.e. something to show the growth rate.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah, I can show you the growth ratio

Whole view at october 31, 2005










C. nurii at november 21, 2005










C. nurii at january 12, 2006










I removed the moss & riccia cover, it grew covering over the nurii. See the last leaf, it grew twisted due to the the hight pH range (around 7), this unussual pH value for nurii is dou to a failure during my absence on christmas vacations.

C. aponogetifolia at november 21, 2005










C. aponogetifolia at january 12, 2006










It got a more long leaves, but the last one leaf is some deformed by the action of aphids.

C. albida 'Rot' at november 21, 2005










C. albida 'Rot' ar january 12, 2006


















more pictures coming soon...

Greets from Spain


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 4, 2005)

Hi Xema,

Your emmerse setups both outdoor and indoor are very inspiring to say the least. I hope to start an experimental batch soon


----------

